# can't compile apache dependency db42



## cbrace (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi all,

I am still trying to recover problems caused by the iconv stuff, but I only seem to be making things worse. At the moment, I can't reinstall www/apache22.  I've run `portsnap fetch extract` to make sure the ports tree is up to date. I reset the Apache configuration file to the default.  I run `make config`. it wants to install a dependency, databases/db42, but I keep seeing this:

```
Building package for db42-4.2.52_5
Creating package /usr/ports/databases/db42/work/db42-4.2.52_5.tbz
Registering depends:.
Registering conflicts: db42-nocrypto-4*.
Creating bzip'd tar ball in '/usr/ports/databases/db42/work/db42-4.2.52_5.tbz'
tar: lib/db42/libdb-4.2.la: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/db42/libdb-4.2.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/db42/libdb-4.2.so.2: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/db42/libdb-4.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/db42/libdb.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/db42/libdb_cxx-4.2.la: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/db42/libdb_cxx-4.2.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/db42/libdb_cxx-4.2.so.2: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/db42/libdb_cxx-4.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/db42/libdb_cxx.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
pkg_create: make_dist: tar command failed with code 256
*** [do-package] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/db42.
*** [lib-depends] Error code 1
```
Any ideas about what is going on here?  How can I get apache22 up and running again?

Thanks.


----------



## scottro (Feb 8, 2014)

Look in /usr/ports/UPDATING for the apr entry, which might be the problem. It's from 20130706.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 8, 2014)

Or the later entry that says to switch to either databases/db5 or databases/db6.  db5 is BSD-licensed.


----------



## scottro (Feb 8, 2014)

Blch.... thank you @wblock.  I'd forgotten that that's what I'd actually done, though it was with apache24.   (BTW, you forgot to close your ports tag--as one who always does that, it's nice to see I'm not the only one.)  Are you referring to the entry from 20131217?
At any rate, when I ran into this, what I did was just stop, install databases/db5, then try again to install www/apache24.  This fixed it for me--at the time, I was in a hurry so never even checked on why it happened, just assumed that I'd overlooked something in /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## cbrace (Feb 8, 2014)

Following the instructions given here, I added the following line to /etc/make.conf

```
WITH_BDB_VER=5
```

SInce I kept getting the `strip` error message while trying to compile db5 and db6, I ended up manually downloaded this package from ftp.freebsd.org: db5-5.3.21.0.tbz and installing it with `pkg_add`. This allowed me to rebuild and reinstall www/apache22.

Ugly, but it worked.


----------

